# Heated Enclosed Underbelly And Tanks, Valves



## litlmyra (Oct 11, 2007)

We have a 2005 30RL and was wondering if any one knows about the Heated enclosed underbelly and tanks, valves. We are getting ready to take it up the the Mountains of NC for the winter & are worried about the cold & frozen pipes is not something we want to deal with.
So glad to find the site. Its great to know that there are others out there that have OB. We have had ours for 2 yrs. Have enjoyed all of our trips this far. But looking more trips in the future.
We have had problems with it but it wasn't with Keystone it was with the dealers repairs. But the Rep. for Keystone was great and has saw that it was all fixed to our satisfaction.

Thanks 
Litlmyra


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

First off welcome!

As to your question, I'm a big wossie (winterizing this weekend) so others may have a better answer however; until then...... I wouldn't trust the covered underbelly. There is no insulation in there and any heat that gets in there is what radiates from the heat ducts when the heat is running.

You may want to clarify what it is you are trying to do. With a little more detail people can give you a better answer.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to OUtbackers. Unless it's different on your larger model, I don't believe the underbelly is truly heated. I think they actually call it radiant heat which is created from the furnace duct work below the camper and held in by the covered underbelly. Others can probably better tell you how well it works in the colder climates.


----------



## litlmyra (Oct 11, 2007)

litlmyra said:


> We have a 2005 30RL and was wondering if any one knows about the Heated enclosed underbelly and tanks, valves. We are getting ready to take it up the the Mountains of NC for the winter & are worried about the cold & frozen pipes is not something we want to deal with.
> So glad to find the site. Its great to know that there are others out there that have OB. We have had ours for 2 yrs. Have enjoyed all of our trips this far. But looking more trips in the future.
> We have had problems with it but it wasn't with Keystone it was with the dealers repairs. But the Rep. for Keystone was great and has saw that it was all fixed to our satisfaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









As the others have said, the heated underbelly is only from radiant heat. Are you thinking pf leaving the Outback in NC, or livingin it, or what?

Depending on the outside temps, you MIGHT be ok. That MIGHT is no guarantee, so research some more.


----------



## litlmyra (Oct 11, 2007)

Actully my husband is going to be staying in our camper during the winter months, Up in the NC Mountains for work. We don't like motels is why he will be staying in it. We are also (wussies) when it comes to winterizing our camper. He has already blowed the lines twice already this fall. But we just don't see how he can stay in it without using the water.

Thanks,
Litlmyra


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

to the *FAMILY!!!*

Others in your area will jump in soon and give you some region-specific advice. Up here in NE we drain our outside-connecting house lines!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !! Enjoy the site! Its pretty cool around here....


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

you will see that plenty of us have winter camped and love to winter camp. There are a few things you may want to do to make it a little better which others will be able to give you better advice on. My personal experience. I filled my fresh water during the day and disconnected the hose at night. I never had any freeze issues. The heater works great but expect to use alot of propane. Seeing how you can always put antifreeze in your dump tanks you may want to do that just so they won't freeze, which they shouldnt but just in case. The only thing you have to keep an eye on is the fresh tank but like I said ours never froze. The temps were about 25 degrees at night and about 35 during the day.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> you will see that plenty of us have winter camped and love to winter camp. There are a few things you may want to do to make it a little better which others will be able to give you better advice on. My personal experience. I filled my fresh water during the day and disconnected the hose at night. I never had any freeze issues. The heater works great but expect to use alot of propane. Seeing how you can always put antifreeze in your dump tanks you may want to do that just so they won't freeze, which they shouldnt but just in case. The only thing you have to keep an eye on is the fresh tank but like I said ours never froze. The temps were about 25 degrees at night and about 35 during the day.


 Ditto! WE like to push the limit in the late fall up here in the great white north. IF you are going to be in below freezing weather ensure you disconnect and drain your water hose. Filling your fresh water tank is a good idea and it will have to get very cold to freeze it. The important thing to remember is that a good number of us have succesfully avoided freezing thier tanks. So I don't know at WHAT temp its going to become the ice cube you fear.

If in fact its going to get bitterly cold and stay that way (less than 30) for an extended period without heat then it would be wise to drain and blow out the lines or add antifreeze. I don't imagine you'll experience that problem in NC. BUT use caution. And give us feed back! It'll help us all!

Eric


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Does it help to let a faucet leak slowly to keep water moving in the system?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I will add.

But some electric heat tape and wrap the water hose.
Also lease a 100 lbs LP tank so you can buy the LP in bulk.

If you are staying in an RV park the residents or owners can give you tips.

As long as there is heat in the trailer you'll be fine as far as the tanks and interior plumbing. I would run an electric ceramic continuously. Electricity is cheaper than LP.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

campmg said:


> Does it help to let a faucet leak slowly to keep water moving in the system?


I wouldn't do this only because if your connected to city water then you have to keep an eye on your grey tank, it may freeze easier if the tank is only partly full versus if the tank has alot more liquid in it. If you leave the valve open to drain it than you could freeze the dump hose. Also you would most likely have to run heat tape as said above on the hose providing you water. If you disconnect from city water and leave the faucet slightly ope then you will run the pump all night.

It really wasn't bad just filling the tank and then disconnecting the hose and stowing it. Aside from showers you don't really use alot of water anyway. I can go 2 days or so with my wife and myself taking showers and we really don't try to conserve water, we just shower normal but I shut the water off to soap up.


----------

